# Hisense 205 L Chest Freezer



## Barndillo (5/2/12)

Went to The Good Guys to get a 160L F&P chest freezer but changed my mind when I saw this and it only cost $35 more ($384 total).

Its a Hisense HR6CF205 and should fit 4 kegs into it no worries.


----------



## Barndillo (5/2/12)

Just need to get a fridgemate before SWMBO goes and buys a side of lamb


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (5/2/12)

looks like you don't need a collar?


----------



## Barndillo (5/2/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> looks like you don't need a collar?


No collar needed. It all fits in nicely!


----------



## Barndillo (6/2/12)

Barndillo said:


> No collar needed. It all fits in nicely!


 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mister Wilson (6/2/12)

How many cornies can you fit into that bad boy?

Looks like 4 might be a squeeze but it could just be the angle of the photo.


----------



## Barndillo (6/2/12)

MisterWilson said:


> How many cornies can you fit into that bad boy?
> 
> Looks like 4 might be a squeeze but it could just be the angle of the photo.




I've only got two ATM - but have future proofed a little bit.
The width of the freezer is 390mm so they will have to stagger :icon_drunk: in.
I put in the two then leapfrogged the first over the sencond and then the same again. As long as I didn't bump them on the way 4 should just fit in!


----------



## Nevalicious (6/2/12)

Where are the taps going? Are you just going to carefully drill holes in the side or do you have a font to mount in the lid. Nice find!


----------



## indorat (6/2/12)

Very nice brother!


----------



## Barndillo (6/2/12)

Nevalicious said:


> Where are the taps going? Are you just going to carefully drill holes in the side or do you have a font to mount in the lid. Nice find!


I only have a pluto gun ATM, but wil invest in a font in the future.


----------



## krusty_oz (6/2/12)

I'm thinking of getting one of them once I free up some space, can you take a photo with 2 kegs in it? (that way I don't have to take kegs into the shop).


----------



## Batz (6/2/12)

The power rating is not that good, on a par with my old girls I'd reckon.

But it new so that's a plus.

Batz


----------



## woodwormm (6/2/12)

Batz said:


> The power rating is not that good, on a par with my old girls I'd reckon.
> 
> But it new so that's a plus.
> 
> Batz



if it's 2 1/2 stars at minus 18... wouldn't it be pretty dam good at plus 4 ish?


----------



## Batz (6/2/12)

printed forms section said:


> if it's 2 1/2 stars at minus 18... wouldn't it be pretty dam good at plus 4 ish?




I have no idea, perhaps it would.

Batz


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/2/12)

pretty sure the the star ratings changed a couple of years ago - 2.5 stars is the equivalent of 4 stars with the old system. 
or something like that.


----------



## MAH (7/2/12)

Batz said:


> The power rating is not that good, on a par with my old girls I'd reckon.



Hi Batz

I find it's better to look at the kWh/yr figure than star rating. The Hisense is listed as 322kWh/yr which is almost exactly the same for similar sized chest freezers from bigger names like Kelvinator and Westinghouse. A 216L Fisher & Paykel uses slightly more at 342kWh/yr. 

Unfortunately all the manufacturers seem to aim for a similar level of power consumption.

comparison.com.au is pretty useful for doing a quick search of product specs.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Barndillo (7/2/12)

MAH said:


> Hi Batz
> 
> I find it's better to look at the kWh/yr figure than star rating. The Hisense is listed as 322kWh/yr which is almost exactly the same for similar sized chest freezers from bigger names like Kelvinator and Westinghouse. A 216L Fisher & Paykel uses slightly more at 342kWh/yr.
> 
> ...


Your right MAH, A quick look around the whitegoods section and I don't think I saw anything over 2.5stars under $500 (not sure about the bigger ones)


----------



## pmash (7/2/12)

'Had mine for two years now, great little unit.
Bought as a factory second for $299 and got the seller to install a fridge thermostat for another fifty bucks.
Four kegs no worries and a carton and a half of stubbies on the motor hump.


----------



## Barndillo (8/2/12)

Thats brilliant pmash,

Quick question, where is the gas line?


----------



## elite_djk (22/2/12)

Also a hisense convert






stay tuned for my next video


----------



## brucearnold (22/2/12)

I looked at the Hisense, but went with the GVA as it is wider so I don't need to stagger the kegs and can get 6 in or 5 with a few bottles of wine and beer.


----------



## mashout (8/3/12)

looking at buying a second hand cheap, might look like it can hold 4 but has anyone actually fitted four keg in ?????


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (22/9/12)

I know this may be a little late but yes you can fit 4 I purchased one of these today and I can fit 4 kegs in no worries


----------



## bruce86 (22/9/12)

He can make a collar out of freezer panel. Lucky he knows a guy who will give him some  then no drilling through the nice new freezer


----------



## bruce86 (22/9/12)

Whoops wrong op  too many beers. Westaussiebrewer is who meant


----------



## alfadog (22/9/12)

Masters AKA the big blue shed, have 200L chest freezers for $299, I have a 150L for a fermenting chamber (yes I know it is an expensive option but it works a treat) Linky


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (22/9/12)

Bruce Keep up the good work  
And yes the freezer panel for the collar sounds like a great idea  thanks pal 
Now it's beer-a-clock


----------



## regulated (23/9/12)

If anyone wants a 148L freezer and wants a bit higher new star rating the Haier 148L is 3.5 stars and is cheap too. You can usually get it just over $300. I haven't seen how many kegs I can get in mine, its full of bait lol


----------



## shoobs (8/6/16)

I'm performing some necromancy and resurrecting this thread, because The Good Guys have a great sale on this freezer:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112006597742

Add the code "CLICK20" at checkout, and it brings it down to $316. Pretty decent price.


----------

